# Rear slider box



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all, Well after the last trip my wife said they got to go outside. She is afraid the supports for the slider are going to tear the flooring. So for my birthday I went down to the local sheet metal fab shop and gave them dimensions for a box to mount to the back between the hose storage and the TT. The box is going to be 3 1/2"x5 1/2"x92" and made out of alum. with diamond plate top and ends, It should be large enough to hold the rails when traveling and when parked will store the weight distributing bars and hardware as well. I will take pics and post when I get it later today. Kirk sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like you are going all out on that one Kirk. Isn't there enough room forward of the drawer in the front passthrough compartment?

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Tim, The 25rss doesn't have pass through storage, wish it did, so you have to store the rails on the floor under the bunks. The box, price wise, isn't to bad, the whole thing is running $105.00. We though it was reasonable to get these things off the floor besides it also gives me a place to store the WD bars and hardware as well. Kirk


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, that sounds like a great idea. Can't wait to see the pics in gory detail!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our dealer made it clear we were not to keep our support poles inside the camper. I think I even signed a half sheet stating I understood they were to be kept in the pass through storage, must have been a dealer thing I guess.

Sounds like you have a nice box though!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I finally got the box from the sheet metal shop, they kept saying it will be done tomorrow and tomorrow finally arrived yesterday







. It fit in very tight and when I installed the tire rack the box is going nowhere seeing as how it is clamped to the rear bumper. The slider racks fit in very nice and the wife is happy that they are off her floor. I will post some pic's. Kirk

Y-Guy in the 25RSS model the racks have little velcrow fastners screwed to the base board under the bunk so the racks slide in on the floor and it is possible to tear the flooring when removing or putting them away, this was one of the things my wife did not care for when we bought our TT, she likes the box much better.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good ideas! Where exactly did you wrap the tape?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I saw the picture on your page....looks great! I'm surprised you could have that made for only $105. Seems very reasonable.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Jim, The box is made out of common alum. only the top and sides are diamond plate, that's all you see. I also had to put it togethere which saved some money on labor, also it helps that I have been dealing with this shop for years and know most of the workers, they did it for the cost of the material and time to bend the parts. It helps to know people, Kirk


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

I was a little worried too. I choose a easier solution though. I just got a piece of exterior carpet and placed it on the floor under the area where the supports are strapped in. This does a good job protecting the flooring.

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great solution! $105!! So the best I could get done for is about $150. Still looking









Thor


----------



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

I actually purchased a slide through box and modified the length to accomadate the space under the bunk bed in the 25RSS. 1st) start by cutting the box and slide base to the proper length with a fine tooth saw, 2) by trimming back the top rails and leaving a flexible side and bottom panels( of the smaller section) you can now slide this into the main unit, you now have 2 closed ends. 3)Using a combination of black automotive screws and epoxy glue you bond the peices together. The box is very sturdy and keeps the "dirty" stuff in one area. If you want to increase the rigidity of the box, just cut lengths of wood and place them under the hollowed areas of the boxes cross bars. This will allow you to place the velcro strips( you removed from the floor) and place on the top of the box cross bars. This will allow you to affix the bed end rails on top of the slide and yes, there is enough room with the bunk in the down position to remove the rails/slide box in/out. While this basicaly eliminates the use as a bicycle compartment, it allows for a more effective use of the storage area. Works very nicely and alow about 2 -3 hours to do a proper job. The box was about $140 CDN all taxes in and purchsed from local Outback dealer. I hope this will be of use to some members.
Cheers


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

George

Would you happen to have any pictures of this mod? I'd like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry, none at this time. The 1st opportunity I get I will endeavour to accomadate your rquest.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

My dealer reccomended I cut a pair of Tennis balls to put of the rail ends to keep them clean. They where Cheap and work great even if they look a little strange. If I could find a couple of cane tips that fit they would certainly look nicer.


----------

